
Elon Musk says insults aimed at Thai-cave volunteer protected by First Amendment - justin66
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/27/imaginative-attacks-elon-musk-says-his-insults-aimed-thai-cave-rescue-volunteer-are-protected-by-first-amendment/
======
ddingus
They likely are, in terms of potential action. Ugly speech is part of free
speech.

Many of us do not like that, but there is an upside!

There also is no shield in the First Amendment. While it's likely to be found
true the speech is protected, all of that says nothing to private actors.

That's basically everyone else!

Just because it can be said, does not mean it should. Musk may well find
peers, fans, others in general, may reconsider their actions based on his
speech.

------
mariuolo
Which is technically true, the government cannot censor him.

That doesn't mean a third-party cannot sue him for slander.

